# transfert de fichiers de pc vers mac



## etudiante31 (17 Février 2008)

bonjour à tous  

j'ai recemment switché et j'aimerai tansferer mes données de mon pc vers mon MB  
j'ai un cable crois connecté entre mes 2 ordi la connexion est établie (d'après mon pc) mais je n'arrive  pas  a trouver la conection sur le mac et donc pas de transfert de données 
sachant que mon pc n'est pas connecté à internet et la conection est configurer sur le pc en parallele ( lpt1) et a vrai dire j'y connais rien du tout ...

help please 
merci d'avance


----------



## tsss (17 Février 2008)

etudiante31 a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> 
> ..... mon pc n'est pas connecté à internet et la conection est configurer sur le pc en parallele ( lpt1) et a vrai dire j'y connais rien du tout ...



ah bha ? tu as un modem adsl parallèle ?

donc bien, ton cable RJ45 relit le mac au pc, jusque là tout va bien, après il faut que tes deux machines aient une jolie adresse ip de la même classe pour qu'ils puissent se tailler une bavette.
Sur ton pc ->> propriété de ta connexion réseau, tu lui colles une adresse du style 192.168.0.1
Sur ton mac ->> menu pomme > pref systèmes > réseau > Ethernet > configurer manuel > adresse ip 192.168.0.2 puis appliquer et zou,
il ne te restera plus qu'à partager un dossier sur ton mac (en ftp ou samba), toujours dans les pref systèmes > partage.


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Février 2008)

Bonsoir

S'il s'agit d'aller chercher des fichiers sur le PC depuis le Mac en passant par un câble RJ45 croisé, il n'est pas nécessaire d'activer le partage de fichiers sur le Mac.

Il faut procéder comme suit:


*1) Sur le PC, l'adaptateur Ethernet utilisé (i.e. la carte réseau) doit être configuré afin de permettre le partage des fichiers de la machine.
*
Dans les propriétés de "Connexion réseau" le concernant, on doit avoir installé et configuré correctement le "_Protocole Internet (TCP/IP)_" et le "_Partage de fichiers et d'imprimantes pour les réseaux Microsoft_".

Dans les propriétés de "_Protocole Internet (TCP/IP)_", on doit donner une adresse IP fixe à l'adaptateur Ethernet (soit dans le configuration principale, soit dans le configuration alternative si l'adaptateur Ethernet peut être utilisé par ailleurs avec une adresse automatique sur un autre réseau) ainsi qu'un masque de sous-réseau.

On peut choisir par exemple:Adresse IP : 192.168.10.1
Masque de sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0​

*2) Sur le Mac, l'adaptateur Ethernet utilisé doit être configuré afin d'avoir une adresse IP fixe appartenant au même sous-réseau que le PC.
*
Par exemple on peut choisir, dans "_Préférences système_">"_Réseau_", dans la page de configuration de l'adaptateur Ethernet, sous l'onglet "_TCP/IP_":Configurer IPv4 : Manuellement
Adresse IP : 192.168.10.2
Masque de sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0​

*3) Le PC et le Mac doivent également appartenir à un même groupe de travail sur le réseau Microsoft ainsi constitué.
*
Sur le PC, sous Windows XP, le nom du groupe de travail peut être lu et modifié dans les propriétés du Poste de travail, sous l'onglet "_Nom de l'ordinateur_" (sous Vista, je ne sais pas, mais le principe doit rester le même). La valeur par défaut est WORKGROUP.

Sur le Mac, par défaut, le réseau Microsoft (SMB) est activé et la valeur du groupe de travail est également WORKGROUP. Si nécessaire, sous Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger), la configuration correspondante s'effectue avec l'utilitaire "Format de répertoire" (sous Leopard, il me semble que ça a changé d'endroit, alors il faudrait regarder dans l'aide).


*4) Les dossiers auxquels le Mac pourra accéder doivent être partagés au niveau de Windows.
*
On peut se contenter du partage par défaut "_Documents partagés_" de Windows.

On peut également partager des dossiers particuliers. On accède à ce paramétrage sous l'Explorateur Windows dans le menu contextuel "_Partage et sécurité..._" pour chaque dossier visé.


*5)* Si un pare-feu a été activé au niveau du Mac et/ou au niveau du PC, il faudrait vérifier que le trafic du le réseau Microsoft n'a pas été bloqué. Mais ça peut se faire après-coup, si on voit que ça ne fonctionne pas.


*6) Il ne reste plus qu'à brancher physiquement le Mac au PC à l'aide du câble RJ45 croisé, et à établir la connexion au travers du réseau.
*
Pour ce faire, sur le Mac on va dans le Finder dans le menu "_Aller_">"_Se connecter au serveur..._" (ou Pomme+K), on entre l'adresse IP du PC sous la forme:smb://192.168.10.1​Au bout d'un certain temps (qui peut être assez long la première fois), une fenêtre doit apparaître, dans laquelle on peut saisir le groupe de travail (par défaut WORKGROUP) le login et le mot de passe de connexion au PC (tels qu'on les a définis sous Windows). Ensuite, il est éventuellement demandé à quel dossier du PC on désire être connecté.

Le dossier partagé du PC devient alors accessible dans le Finder.


----------



## etudiante31 (17 Février 2008)

bidouillage bidouillage je vais essayer ....


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Février 2008)

Ça peut te paraître être du bidouillage, c'est peut-être la faute à Microsoft. Mais au final, c'est la manière standard et la plus simple d'y parvenir, surtout quand on souhaite n'utiliser qu'un bête câble RJ45 croisé.

Et puis il n'y a que 4 petites étapes (3. et 5. ne sont que des vérifications à faire en cas de pépin).


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Février 2008)

C'est bien de la faute à Cro$oft parce que rapatrier les données d'un ancien mac est d'une facilité déconcertante.


----------



## etudiante31 (17 Février 2008)

je suis tout a fait d'accord avec le fait que microsoft ne facilite pas la tache c super cool de m'aider je me suis renseigné et le partage de pc à pc à l'air aussi  chiant ...
je pense bien que de mac à mac doit etre bcp moins compliqué ( ça confirme a lourdeur du pc) 
je vous tiens au courant de l'avancement de ce "bidouillage" 

bonne soirée


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Février 2008)

En fait, dans le cas présent je ne pense pas qu'il soit nécessaire de paramétrer le nom du groupe de travail au point 3, puisque cela ne doit intervenir que pour les accès au Mac en SMB depuis un ordinateur distant. Dans le cas présent, le fait d'indiquer le groupe de travail du PC au moment de la connexion au point 6 doit suffire.


----------



## etudiante31 (19 Février 2008)

bbouuuhhh   ça fonctionne pas 
j'ai un code erreur 36  

je pense que cela vient des configurations du pc car je n'arrive pas à inscrire le masque de sous réseau (je ne le trouve pas) , et je ne parviens pas à installer le partage des fichiers pour le reseau microsoft il me demande les pilotes ( que  je n' ai pas) 
cela compromet il irrémédiablement la connexion ?


----------



## tsss (19 Février 2008)

etudiante31 a dit:


> je pense que cela vient des configurations du pc car je n'arrive pas à inscrire le masque de sous réseau (je ne le trouve pas)


le masque de sous réseau, doit être 255.255.255.0, tu doit le mettre là ou tu fixes l'adresse ip (suivant le post d'avant tu as du mettre ça ---> Adresse IP : 192.168.10.2).




etudiante31 a dit:


> il me demande les pilotes


sous quel windows es-tu ? on dirait windows 98 .... si c'est la cas les pilotes sont sur le cd d'install
sinon sous le dossier win98 (je crois .... ou windows) sous c:/
si tu est sous windows 98, regarde par là, cas n°2 !

bon courage


----------



## etudiante31 (19 Février 2008)

je suis sous xp pro ...

(mais plus pour longtemps dès que j'ai fini de transferer mes fichiers zou le pc aux zoubliettes !!)


----------

